
Windows 10 critical failure: Microsoft admits June updates trigger reboots - woliveirajr
https://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-critical-process-failure-microsoft-admits-june-updates-are-triggering-reboots/
======
sarcasmatwork
How does this keep happening Win10 updates? Seems like every update now for
Win10 is "critical failure" and causes XYZ problems. In house QA is a complete
failure. Any insight as to why this keeps happening?

